# garageband > AIFF > itunes > mp3 convert



## andehlu (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey all....its my first day playing with garage band. What a wicked little app. My problem is, I can get the garage band file to a itunes playlist as AIFF audio. But from there the Garage Band FAQs say I CAN convert it to mp3....anyone know how to do this exactly?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 21, 2004)

Highlight the song in iTunes, then from the "Advanced" menu, select "Convert Selection to ...".  It should convert it according to the "Importing" options you have set in iTunes' preferences.


----------



## chevy (Dec 21, 2004)

You can extract from iTunes into MP3 by creating a CD.


----------



## andehlu (Dec 21, 2004)

ElDiablo... very cool thanks.


----------

